# Schwappen jetzt WOW-Sitten zu HDRO?



## Montoliou (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin immer noch ein wenig schockiert darüber was ich am WE erleben musste.
Wir waren, mit einem Random-SZ bei Nornua um wieder einmal mit Ihr über die Herausgabe gewisser Gegenstände zu diskutieren. ;-)
Leider hatte Sie die besseren Argumente und behielt deshalb einfach alles. Daraufhin wurden im TS, von einer bajuwarisch resoluten älteren Dame (der Stimme nach) erst einmal diejenigen gefaltet die noch kein Strahlen-Set anhätten. Denn NUR damit könne man die Schindkröte überhaupt legen. Und alles andere wäre Schwachsinn. Und Sie hätte keine Zeit mit "SOLCHEN" zusammen zu spielen.

Ich dachte ich höre nicht richtig. Sowas habe ich wirklich bei HDRO noch nicht erlebt. Ich dachte dieses Verhalten sei eher WOW-typisch. Naja.. Wohl weit gefehlt. Vor allem weil das natürlich völliger Quatsch ist. Nornua ist schon oft genug von "normalen" Spielern gelegt worden.

Ich finde wir sollten darauf achten, daß die, alle wirklich Herzlich Willkommenen, WOW-Wechsler sich an unsere Art des Umgangs miteinander anpassen. Und nicht umgekehrt. Ansonsten wäre für mich ein Hauptargument HDRO zu spielen tot. Die bisher Super nette und hilfsbereite Community.
Vielleicht achten wir in den Chats einfach ein wenig darauf und unterbinden zusammen so ein Gehabe. 

Das musste ich einfach mal loswerden.

Gruß

Monti

aka Fingolfinor, Wächter der Elben auf Maiar


----------



## paslay (18. Mai 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin immer noch ein wenig schockiert darüber was ich am WE erleben musste.
> Wir waren, mit einem Random-SZ bei Nornua um wieder einmal mit Ihr über die Herausgabe gewisser Gegenstände zu diskutieren. ;-)
> ...



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!! Du wirst immer ein paar Quertreiber finden, die gibt es in jedem game! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg paslay


----------



## Montoliou (18. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ja das mag sein. Aber es ist ja nicht nur das. Wenn ich sehe wieviele Deathkillshots, Darkranger, Ihateyous und usw. inzwischen rumlaufen wird mir schon ganz anders. Ich könnte seit ein paar Wochen jeden Tag 5. Tickets schreiben wegen Verstößen gegen die Namensregeln.

Was denkt Ihr woran das liegt?

Gruß

Monti


----------



## Squizzel (18. Mai 2009)

Bayerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 noch Fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (18. Mai 2009)

Klingt komisch...aber ich hab öfter das Gefühl, dass manache ältere Menschen einfach mit dem Spiel überfordert sind..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuminix (18. Mai 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja das mag sein. Aber es ist ja nicht nur das. Wenn ich sehe wieviele Deathkillshots, Darkranger, Ihateyous und usw. inzwischen rumlaufen wird mir schon ganz anders. Ich könnte seit ein paar Wochen jeden Tag 5. Tickets schreiben wegen Verstößen gegen die Namensregeln.
> 
> ...



Weil sich immer mehr Wow-Spieler langweilen und sich eine "Alternativdroge" suchen, aber das schöne, die Sucht treibt sie früher oder später wieder zurück nach Azeroth, und ja, bleibt einfach hart und macht Euch weiterhin den Stress und meldet jeden Namensverstoß, dass schreckt zumindest etwas ab und lässt sie evtl. eher in ihre virtuelle Heimat zurück wandern... Danke! 

Lieben Gruß Tuminix


----------



## samson665 (18. Mai 2009)

*ironieon* Nun was soll ich sagen. Selber schuld liebe HDRO-Gemeinde. Hättet ihr euer spiel mal nicht so hoch gelobt würden jetzt nicht soviele wow spieler wechseln und den (uns) zuhause gebliebenen das spiel wieder angenehmer gestalten. *ironieoff* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie aber meine vorredener schon gesagt haben, schwarze Schafe gibt es leider immer. Lasst euch von denen bloss nicht den Spass am spiel vermiesen. Es kommt bald ein neues roxxor-imba-über-usw game wo alle dann erstmal wieder hinwechseln werden. 

Ein hoch auf die treuen Spieler, egal welches Spiel sie auch immer spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearoc (18. Mai 2009)

hmm...
Kenne sonst nur das GM geflame z. B. "Ey! ich hab gleich kein bock mehr, wenn ihr nicht alle die richtige Farbe drückt!!!" (zumindest im low - Mid lvl). Etwas fragwürdige Spieler trifft man, wie schon erwähnt, in jedem Spiel.



> Bayerin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bayern ftw xD


----------



## Freejack (18. Mai 2009)

Muss da paslay Recht geben, solche Leute findest du in jedem Spiel. 

Am besten einfach ignorieren und links stehen lassen.
Wenn das dann nach und nach alle machen werden solche Leute endlich einsehen das sie mit ihrer Art nicht weit kommen.

Da ich genau wie du auf Maiar spiele, sehe ich diese Spieler auch öfters als mir lieb ist.
Ist halt dumm, wenn man Mittelerde erleben will und einem Spieler mit Namen wie Dosenbrot, Furzknoten oder Testbuchse übern Weg laufen.
Meine Sippe und ich wir halten das so das wir immer wieder Tickets schreiben, bis die GM´s hoffentlich mal auf den Gedanken kommen: "Ah da war ja was mit Regeln!"


----------



## Montoliou (18. Mai 2009)

Freejack schrieb:


> Muss da paslay Recht geben, solche Leute findest du in jedem Spiel.




Das weiß ich. Nur in HDRO ist mir sowas bisher eben noch nicht passiert. Klar kam es beim Start von Forochel mal zu Zickerein weil der 87. in 5 Minuten fragte wo denn nun Blökk zu finden sei. Aber damit ist man aus meiner Sicht immer noch super umgegangen.

Naja ich hoffe Ihr habt alle Recht und diese Roxxor-1337-Gamer bleiben uns in der Masse erspart.

Gruß

Fingo aka Monti


----------



## Bashti (18. Mai 2009)

Wir sind die WoWler. Deaktivieren sie ihre Buffs und ergeben sie sich. Wir werden ihre biologischen und technologischen Charakteristika den unsrigen hinzufügen. Ihre Server werden sich anpassen und uns dienen. Widerstand ist zwecklos.


----------



## Montoliou (18. Mai 2009)

LOL... Wir sind Brot. Widerstand ist zwecklos. ;-)


----------



## Mooncrow (18. Mai 2009)

Moin Monti!

Das klingt ja so, als möchtest Du Wechslern  Deine Gesinnung aufzwingen nach dem Motto "Seid Ihr nicht brav und superlieb/nett wie wir Hdro'ler, werden wir entsprechend reagieren.



Ich kann Dich aber beruhigen: Diejenigen,welche wechseln, suchen genau das, was Sie in WOW (mittlerweile?) schmerzlich vermissen. 

Itemgeilheit, Kiddiegehabe, Chinafarmen und Powerleveling findest auch in Hdro, nur (noch) nicht so vorherrschend wie in dem allseits bekannten Millionenseller-MMORPG.

Und das die Community sich Netiquette-mässig gewandelt hat, ist kein Geheimnis.
Soll Ich Dir mal die Threads aufzählen,welche sich mit immer demselben Thema beschäftigen?

Hier ein "paar" Beispiele:


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=82460&hl

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=91263&hl

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=91556&hl

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52133&hl

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=21829&hl


Die Liste ist lang, Monti.


Vor ein paar Wochen hab Ich mit Hdro angefangen, jedoch,weil mir Wow nach 4 Jahren nichts mehr zu bieten hat. Ich habe eine wirklich sehr nette Sippschaft gefunden auf Morthond (Liebe Grüße an Jasmin btw). Ich teile die Meinung der "Das zweite Addon ist zu leicht und zu klein , und und und "-Fraktion. Aber das ist ja auch kein Geheimnis, immer mehr Leute farmen den Ruf dieser Fraktion und wechseln oder machen  ne (Frust)-Pause. 
Interessant finde Ich jedoch die Einstellung der eingefleischten Wow'ler: Nichts ist besser wie unser MMO-Gott WoW. Du versuchst zu gegenargumentieren, aber die Mauer der vorgefaßten Meinung dieser Leute kannst Du nicht einmal anritzen, geschweige denn durchbrechen.

Das macht aber auch nichts! Du bist Deines Glückes Zockerschmied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zock oder lass es bleiben.


Aber um nochmal auf das eigentl. Thema zurück zu kommen: Mach Dir keine allzu großen Sorgen,
denn solange HdrO nicht mit der Casual-Welle mitschwimmt (Stichwort: Wir machen den End-Content so richtig leicht, damit auch der letzte Otto-Normal-Spieler seine Helle Freude hat) , ist doch alles gut. 
Gleiches zieht Ingame gleiches an, Du hängst nur mit den Leuten ab, die Deiner Gesinnung entsprechen. Der harte Kern in Hdro wird sich nie unterkriegen lassen, davon gehe ich aus - und das ist auch gut so...


Übrigens, Herr Heinrich Lehnhardt: Schon vor ein paar Jahren konnten Sie sich erfolgreich der WOW-Sucht entziehen , wie Sie dies mal in einem alten Kollumnen-Beitrag in irgendeiner bekannten Spielezeitschrift  zugegeben hatten. 

Jetzt erst verstehe Ich, wie sich das anfühlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


LG,

Mario/Moonie


----------



## Abigayle (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ja, solche Dinge hab ich leider auch schon erleben müssen. Bin zwar selber erst mit meinem Main auf LV 43, aber so manche Dinge, da legt man nur die Ohren an.

Geht man ins Hügelgrab, nimmt zwei Sippenfremde mit, weil man ist ja hilfsbereit. Das erste: Ihre Hauptrüstung besteht aus 70% Zierwerk. Man sagt höflich Höflich: "Sagt mal, ihr habt Zierwerk an. Legt euch besser ne vernünftige Rüstung zu. Sonst kommt ihr nicht wirklich vorwärts." Kann ja sein, das man Spielbeginner dabei hat. Wird man gleich angepupt: "Haste 'nen Problem damit? Ich will das so. Die ganzen Anfängerüssis sind eh Dreck. Also laber nicht rum, mach endlich"Ich war echt schockiert. Man denkt sich so: "Na gut. Versuchen wirs trotzdem." Also langer rede kurzer Sinn: Wir rein, und die beiden rennen vor, schnappen sich nur die Questgegenstände, kämpfen nicht mit, machen nur Unsinn mit Emotes und so. Irgendwann war unser Gruppenleader dermaßen genervt das er fragt: "Muss das sein?" Naja, das ganze Endete mit einem Handfesten Streit und das er die Beiden aus der Gruppe schmiss und die bei mindestens 3 aus der Gruppe auf Ignor landeten. Wie sich nach einiger Zeit rausstellte, kannte jemand aus meiner Friendlist die beiden. Der lachte nur und meinte: "Ja, kenn ich. WoWler. " Was soll ich sagen? Da hat sichs leider wieder bestätigt. 

Natürlich gibts auch supernette darunter. In meiner Sippe sind fast nur WoW Wechsler und da haben wir echt Glück gehabt, alle super nett. Wie schon einige Voredner so schön sagten: Schwarze Schafe gibts überall.Man darf nur nicht anfangen zu verallgemeinern.


----------



## ctullhu (18. Mai 2009)

ach, die pr0-gam00r, ja mein gott, sollen se doch auch hdro spielen.
letztens hatte ich mit einem sehr jugendlichen eine diskussion über ts.
das geht bei mir halt nicht immer, weil wir a) ein baby an bord haben und b) meine mir ehelich angegraute es verwirrend findet, wenn ich nachts mit dem monitor spreche statt mit ihr.
nach dem 10. lol (und der bemerkung, dass man mit familie doch bitte keine mmorpgs spielen solle)  habe ich mich höflich verabschiedet und sass eine halbe stunde später mit 3 tastentippern in der instanz.

man sollte eben in keinem spiel anderen seine spielweise aufzwingen.
menschen, die verbal gerne eine härtere -> items ! ich will items ! mein schaaaaattzzzzzz <- oder geistig minderbemittelte -> lol, wtf, noob, boon <- gangart anstreben haben die selbe berechtigung hdro zu spielen wie der großteil der spieler, die den lieben frieden lieben.

tendenziell möchte ich mal vermuten, dass sich diese spieler irgendwann in einer großen sippe finden und da ihren fun haben, oder threads starten, wie sie am besten den namen beim wechsel aus der friendslist von anderen rausbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der schwung an wow-spielern war nach dem wischi-waschi-king-add-on zu erwarten gewesen, das wird sich auch wieder regulieren. gibt halt auch vernünftige wowler, sind gar nicht mal so wenige, aber wenn wir nen zulauf von 200,300 spielern haben, sind logischerweise (ob nun wow oder nicht) 2-3 andersdenkende dabei. mich stören se nicht sonderlich, mal gucken, ob es ihnen hier überhaupt gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (18. Mai 2009)

ich spiele auf dem deutschen Server Bele..... (weiß nicht wie mans genau schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .)

Leider muss ich auch sagen das die WoW Sitten zu HDRO schwappen. Alle achten nur auf ihr equip nur noch wurde auch schon mal des öfteren angeflüstert warum ich so ein schlechtes equip habe.

Nuja ich kauf mir kein equip in der Auktionshalle und nehme nur das was von den quests bleibt so wichtig ist es mir nicht.

Auch das Verhalten lässt schon zu wünschen übrig. Einer von meiner Sippe hat z.b. jemanden geheilt. Normalerweise bedankt man sich ja da aber er ging einfach weiter und ignorierte den Helfer.
Als er ihn dann anflüstert das er sich schon mal bedanken darft kam die Antwort. Ich habe dich nicht um deine Hilfe gebeten. *schock*.

Ich spiele auch Kundiger und wenn ich sehe jemand steckt in der Klemme dann heile ich ihn oder helfe ihn oder belebe ihn sogar am Anfang hat sich jeder Bedankt jetzt wirds zum Teil ignoriert.

Das selbe auch in meiner Sippe mal ein paar eingeladen in meiner Sippe mit denen geredet aber sagten nichts. Nach paar Stunden waren sie wieder weg die wollten nur das man ihnen hilft und aufmerksamkeit und sie wollen nur große Sippen. Das kann man doch auch vorhin sagen. Das erinnert mich auch an WoW wo die Leute ansprüche an Gilden gestellt haben die müssen min. 100 acc haben.

Das mit den Namen kann ich auch bestätigen auch im Rollenspiel server gibts so manche Namen die nicht der Namenrichtlinien entsprechen. Gibts in WoW auch viele solche Namen wie "Schlamm" "Bockwurst" "Vielzudumm".


----------



## Frandibar (18. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> ich spiele auf dem deutschen Server Bele..... (weiß nicht wie mans genau schreibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Diese "Art" von WOW Spielern bleibt eh nicht lange bei HDRO, und wenn Ihr solche Spacken mit unpassenden Namen seht, einfach ein Ticket schreiben, die werden dann sofort umbenannt!


----------



## FunnyChrissy (18. Mai 2009)

Ich würde diesem Verhalten jetzt nicht unbedingt den "WoW Stempel" aufdrücken. Tatsache ist, dass WoW einfach insgeamt viel besser besucht ist als Herr der Ringe Online. Umso mehr Menschen sich auf einem Fleck befinden, umso grösser auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit einem Irren über den Weg zu laufen. Das ist bei WoW so und wäre bei Hdr auch nicht anders, wenn die Community grösser wäre. So ist alles noch ein wenig "familiärer" und ruhiger. Die Chance, einem schwarzen Schaf zu begegnen ist bei weitem nicht so gross. Ausserdem hab ich das Gefühl, wird Herr der Ringe eher von Erwachsenen gespielt. Das schränkt auch vieles ein.
Ich bin auch bei Herr der Ringe schon einigen Irren begegnet, aber es hält sich noch in Grenzen. Das war bei WoW deutlich öfter der Fall. Aber wie gesagt...das ist Normalität. Da können wir uns nur wünschen, dass es so schön familiär bleibt wie es ist *zwinker*.


----------



## Redryujin (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte damals den Namen "Ryujin" gehabt, hatte mir auch ne schöne passende Geschichte  dazu ausgedacht und mir dann nichts dabei gedacht. Komme halt aus dem östelichen Mittelerde. Ein paar Leuten gefiel mein Name, aber

mir wurde von einigen Leuten mal ständig gesagt das sie mit mir nicht zu tun haben wollen da der Name unpassend ist für HDRO. (Waren Erwachsene Mitspieler)

Einmal wurde mir unterstellt ich wäre ein Chinafarmer und wollte sogar jemand ein Ticket schreiben.

In Gruppen für Quests wurde ich nicht gern gesehen so auch in Sippen.

Da ich daraufhin später eine eigene Sippe gründete und dann mal ein Ticket geschrieben habe wie das mit den mindest Mitglieder war hab ich ihn gleich mal darauf angesprochen wegen meinen Namen.

Er selber sagte passend ist es wirklich nicht und später wenn du in höherenstufigen Gebieten questest verlierst du deinen Spielspass.

Hab dann daraufhin gesagt  "Der Spielspass wär jetzt schon nicht mehr vorhanden". Dann daraufhin hat er mir Kostenlos meine Namen geändert wir haben uns dann gemeinsam einen Namen überlegt. Den Sippennamen hatte er auch damals gratis noch mitgeändert. 

Aber selbst der GM sagte damals "Er weiß selber nicht warum viele Leute hier die RP Regeln so hart durchsetzen sie wollen einfach das gewisse ambiente erhalten bleibt".

Seitdem hat niemand mehr über meinen Namen gelästert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Versteh aber bis heute nicht was an den Namen so schlimm war man hätte einfach ins BIO geklickt da wäre die Geschichte gestanden.


----------



## Regine55 (18. Mai 2009)

FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Umso mehr Menschen sich auf einem Fleck befinden, umso grösser auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit einem Irren über den Weg zu laufen.



Das kommt in meine Signatur xD


----------



## MacJunkie79 (18. Mai 2009)

*ironie on* richtig schwarze Schafe gibts überall. Hab gehört in WoW solls auch Rollenspieler geben. *ironie off*


----------



## Montoliou (18. Mai 2009)

@Ryujin: Liest Du Deine Posts bevor Du auf den Senden-Knopf klickst?

Gruß

Fingo


----------



## Otakulos (18. Mai 2009)

MacJunkie79 schrieb:


> *ironie on* richtig schwarze Schafe gibts überall. Hab gehört in WoW solls auch Rollenspieler geben. *ironie off*



Ich hab mir in WoW mal den scherz erlaubt und hab auf nem OOC Server nen Char erstellt und die Leute dort mit RP belästigt das fanden die genauso unterhaltsamm wie RPler nen OOCler auf ihrem Server. Wurde dan gefragt warum ich das mache hab einfach nur die Gegenfrage gestellt "Warum gehen OOCler auf nen RP Server." Bekamm als Antwort um denen das RP zu vermiesen. Mein Fazit war das mann OOClern echt die Laune mit RP vermiesen kann hätte ich nicht gedacht.

@Topic
Muste in Letzter Zeit auch ne ziemliche verrohung des Umgangstons auf Bele feststellen finde ich persönlich echt traurig.


----------



## Redryujin (18. Mai 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> @Ryujin: Liest Du Deine Posts bevor Du auf den Senden-Knopf klickst?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Fingo




hab meinen Post geändert. Keine Ahnung wie dieses Durcheinander entstanden ist. Ein Wunder das es überhaupt jemand lesen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorkh (18. Mai 2009)

Also:
Ich bin bzw war WoW Spieler und habe mich ersteinmal gewundert was du mit "WoW-Typischen" Verhalten meinst aber ich hab das schon verstanden =P
Leider ein wenig schade das dieses Verhalten mit WoW in Verbindung gebracht wird und somit alle WoW-Spieler abgestempelt werden aber ich kann dir den genauen Grund dafür und auch dafür das du jetzt mitlerweise in Hdro auf solche Menschen triffst nennen.MMO´s werden zunehmend beliebter und öfter gespielt.Zum Start von WoW(Spiele seit Release) gab es auch sowas wie doofe Spacken / Flamer / Ninja-Looter etc nicht, da die Community aus Rollenspiel verliebten Menschen bestand was auch sehr schön war.So mit der zunehmenden Population kamen immer mehr Leute zusammen und wie einer der Vorredner in etwa sagte..In einem Haufen Menschen findet man schnell einen Idioten(sry nicht annähernd der Wortlaut aber ihr wisst was ich meine hab keine lust nochmal rauszutabben^^)Nun denke ich kommt diese MMO begeisterte Welle Leute auch langsam in Mittelerde an und das bringt Vorteile und wie du hier festgestellt hast auch Nachteile mit sich :X

Mfg Rorkh aka Timo


----------



## Montoliou (18. Mai 2009)

Hi,

welche Vorteile denn? ;-)

Gruß

Fingo


----------



## Cyberflips (18. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube es sind weniger die Sitten als die Spieler. Es schwappen immer mehr eingefleischte WoWler zu uns rüber. Das da immer auch welche ihre guten Spielmanieren mitbringen bleibt ja nicht aus. Tröste Dich Redryujin, sie haben es halt nicht anders gelernt, die Armen. Jahrelang haben sie sich den Wecker gestellt und/oder den militärischen Drill der Raidgruppe gelebt. Eine Instanz aus spass an der Schildkröte kennen die noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tragen wir es also mit Fassung und hoffen das sie sich mit der Zeit dem normalen HdrO-Gepflogenheiten anpassen werden. Ansonsten wird die Spielmechanik sie schon in die Knie zwingen, die langweilt Sportspieler nämlich auf Dauer bis zur Weisglut, weil ihr ehrgeitziges Treiben vom Spiel und den Spielern (insbesondere auf Belegaer) wenig Unterstützung findet. Ich rate in solchen Momenten ein kleines Lied auf der Klarinette anzustimmen, oder dem bayerischen Urgestein ein gutes Pfeifchen anzubieten...wenn sie sich dann benimmt gibt es auch ein Stückchen Honigkuchen zum Tee   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (18. Mai 2009)

Naja meine Theorie lautet halt n wenig anders:
WoW is die typische Einstiegsdroge, jeder kennt es viele spielen es, dadurch kommen viele in den Geschmack von MMOS.
Wie wir aber auch alle (viele wohl auch aus eigener Erfahrung) wissen, bietet WoW einfach nicht dieses Ambiente, keine Welt wo man wirklich versinken kann...keine Charakter die man individuell und liebevoll aufbaut...es richtet sich nach Guides und n paar wirklich simplen Sachen (Lehrer laufen reicht und n paar Talentpunkte ala Buffedguide verteilen)
Der Rest is ITEMS,ITEMS,ITEMS
WoW is im Prinzip n auf Rollenspiel getrimmtes Hack´n Slay (von mir aus n größeres Diablo2 in 3D),  und dementsprechend 
ist dort auch der Umgang, die Leute sind Ichbezogen (können sie ja auch, sie brauchen ja nur noch zum Handeln und Instanzen Mitspieler, nicht wie in Lotro an fast jeder Ecke). 
Kurzum..sie lernen gerade da wo sie in die Welt der Onlinerollenspieler eintauchen, nichts über den eigentlich Spielinhalt und das Benehmen in ebendiesen, sondern lernen eigentlich das man auf die Egotour und als Axt im Wald schneller ans Ziel kommt. (Obs so ist sei dahingestellt, aber wer meint lieber schnellstmöglichst und dafür mit mehr Feinden als Freunden auf einen Server zu sein...)
Nun kommen diese Spiele auf der Suche nach neuen "Drogen" auch nach Mittelerde...und finden sich in einem ganz andren Universum wieder....einige schaffen den Umstieg, passen sich an und fühlen sich wohl.
Andre gehen weiter dem Schema WoW nach..und das sind die wenigen die auch wirklich auffallen und stören....entweder weils sies nie kennengelernt haben, oder einfach weil es s verwurzelt in ihnen ist. Ich glaube das nur die wenigsten wirklich bewußt sich so benehmen würden, hätte man ihnen in WoW schon klargemacht was es bedeutet ein MMO*RGP* zu spielen.
Es ist bestimtm nur ne Minderheit....aber die stechen heraus....
Sie deswegen anzumachen oder so ist sicherlich nicht korrekt, das würde uns nur selbst auf die Stufe stellen...aber man könnte versuchen ihnen auf die typisch nette und höffliche Lotroart klarzumachen, das das kein Grafikgepimptes WoW ist....
Und das es nur von eigenen Vorteil ist, wenn man viele verlässliche Leute auf der FL hat, man braucht sie ja verdammt oft.....


----------



## Kizna (18. Mai 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> welche Vorteile denn? ;-)
> 
> ...



Vorteile an neuen Leuten, naja neue Leute erhalten den natürlichen Twink und Lebensfluss eines Spieles.
Nachteile sehe ich persönlich jetzt keine, denn schon wie angeschrieben zwingt die Spielmechanik die meisten eingefleischten WoWler schnel in die Knie, so dass sie das Spiel schnell wieder angewiedert in die Ecke stellen. Übrig bleiben jene die sich anpassen wollen und die machen ja keine Probleme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerondor aus Gondor (18. Mai 2009)

Ja solche Leute gibt es...

Aber ob man das "WoW-Sitten" nennen kann?!


P.S.: Ich bin kein Ex-WoWler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (18. Mai 2009)

I do not have anything to do with this thread


----------



## Elrigh (18. Mai 2009)

Tja, WOW verliert immer mehr alteingesessene Spieler - soziale und weniger soziale. Die wechseln dann zu anderen MMORPGs und manche zu HdRO. Die meisten lassen sich von der Community ändern, weil sie schnell merken, dass es in HdRO nicht nötig ist, Egomane zu sein, Rohstoffe zu klauen, usw - wie in WOW üblich.

Doch leider sind einzelne darunter, die es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen und weniger sozial reagieren.

Ich war gestern mit ner Gruppe in der Großen Treppe, Hard Mode. Die Variante, bei der Endboss und der Ergebene hinter dem Thron getankt werden. Es lief hervorragend, der Boss war im letzten Viertel, zauberte seinen Feuerkreis und ich ging rückwärts, um dem auszuweichen, vorwärts war eine Wand, da gings nicht. Beim Rückwärtsgehen löste ich aus Versehen den Doppelschlag meines Hauptmanns aus. Einen Schlag aufs Ziel und einen zweiten auf ein beliebiges Ziel in Reichweite.
Ihr ahnt, was nun kommt. Hinter mir stand der Ergeben, ich lief durch ihn hindurch, zweiter Schlag verwüstet mit über 1000 - der Kerl fällt tot um.

Da ich ein ehrlicher Mensch bin, hab ich zugegeben der Depp gewesen zu sein.
Bei WOW hätte man mich wahrscheinlich wüst beschimpft, vor der Lootverteilung aus der Gruppe gekickt und ich wäre auf ein paar Ignorelisten gelandet.

Nicht so bei HdRO. Die Gruppe war nicht sauer, hat sich nur ein wenig geärgert, hat mir trotzdem Lob ausgesprochen für mein Spiel und meine Reaktion und hätte noch einen weiteren Run mit mir unternommen.

Ich denke, es spricht Bände dafür, dass ich in WOW ein AddOn brauchte, um meine Ignoreliste größer zu machen, während ich bei HdRO nur zwei auf Ignore hab. Einen Goldseller und einen Diskutierer, der im Beratungschannel steif und fest behauptet hat, Strahlen hätten nur Auswirkungen auf Moral und sonst nix. Auch die vielen Leute, die ihn davon überzeugen wollten, dass da noch mehr ist, brachten ihn nicht von seiner Meinung ab und am Ende verhielt er sich wie ein kleines Kind, das "Ich hab aber doch Recht" schreit. Als er dann anfing mit Tickets zu drohen, hab ich angefangen, ihn zu ignorieren.


----------



## Kizna (18. Mai 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> I do not have anything to do with this thread



What exactly do you mean with this sentence?

Ahja und die Diskussionen im Chanel sind natürliche Klasse, meist hochwertig, lustig und recht freundlich gehalten, auch wenn dort natürlich ab und an ein Querschläger dabei ist


----------



## Squizzel (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass in Ultima Online wesentlich asozialeres Verhalten gefunden werden konnte. Wenn dich dort jemand auf das Schlimmste beleidigt hat, hat das keinen GM interessiert. Meine gute, was hat meine Mutter alles für Titel bekommen, nur weil ich jemanden getötet und komplett geplündert habe. Das ist WoW wirklich harmlos gegen, geradezu wohlerzogen.

Dieser Beitrag ist im Übrigen wichtig, also bitte darauf antworten.


----------



## Kizna (18. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass in Ultima Online wesentlich asozialeres Verhalten gefunden werden konnte. Wenn dich dort jemand auf das Schlimmste beleidigt hat, hat das keinen GM interessiert. Meine gute, was hat meine Mutter alles für Titel bekommen, nur weil ich jemanden getötet und komplett geplündert habe. Das ist WoW wirklich harmlos gegen, geradezu wohlerzogen.
> 
> Dieser Beitrag ist im Übrigen wichtig, also bitte darauf antworten.




Naja ich spiele gelegentlich WC3. Ist recht unterhaltsam seine Mutter auf die unterschiedlischsten Arten und Sprachen geflamed zu kriegen. Am schönsten ist es diese Kleinkinder dann als Kinder zu bennen, dann rasten sie völlig aus.


----------



## garius74 (18. Mai 2009)

Meine 2 Cents dazu

1) IN HDRO ist eine Klugscheisser/Besserwisser/Aufpasser/Polizisten/Erwachsenen Mentalität sehr weit verbreitet.
Das hat leider weder mit Umgangsformen noch mit RP oder der Tolkienwelt etwas zu tun.

Genau diese Mentalität bricht sich hier wieder Bahn, wenn über "die WOW" Spieler geschimpft wird.
Wer solchen dummen Verallgemeinerungen hinterherläuft, ist auch für Rassismus empfänglich, denn dafür sind Verallgemeinerungen ein gefährlicher Nährboden. Gleiches passiert ja auch in den serverweiten "Suche" Kanälen, wenn die Ach-so-Erwachsenen wieder völlig offtopic über vermeintliche Kiddies schimpfen statt einfach weise zu schweigen oder -schlimmer noch- für sich in Anspruch nehmen, die Channelregeln erfunden zu haben.



2) Der TE ging ja von einem konkreten Beispiel aus, wo er sich dabei auf den Schlips getreten fühlte, weil nach spezieller Rüstung gefragt wurde....
Und da hat die bajuwarische TS Resolutheit eben leider recht. Natürlich ist das Strahlenset nicht Pflicht, aber es erleichtert gerade in einer Random Group die Begegnung.

Aus diesen Grund hat das Strahlen Set nämlich einen 3er Bonus gegen Säureschaden
Und das lila Set hat auch einen 3er Bonus gegen Säureschaden

Und diese beiden 3er Boni lassen sich sogar noch miteinander kombinieren, so daß man zwischen 20 und 30% Schadensabsorb bekommt (ja nach Rüstungsklasse)

Da hat sich Turbine mal was dabei gedacht... die Setboni sind zu was nütze und erleichtern den Encounter.

Klar kann man einfach draufnuken und hoffen dass es reicht...

Aber gedacht ist es anders.

Aber die "erwachsenen" Spieler gehen natürlich da rein, wipen, wundern sich und jammern dann auch noch rum, wenn ihnen jemand deutlich sagt, dass es eben mal am Equip liegt...

Mein Vorschlag: geht wieder Kuchen im Auenland zurücktragen, das ist keine Frage des Equips nur des richtigen Orientierungssinns.


----------



## ctullhu (18. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass in Ultima Online wesentlich asozialeres Verhalten gefunden werden konnte. Wenn dich dort jemand auf das Schlimmste beleidigt hat, hat das keinen GM interessiert. Meine gute, was hat meine Mutter alles für Titel bekommen, nur weil ich jemanden getötet und komplett geplündert habe. Das ist WoW wirklich harmlos gegen, geradezu wohlerzogen.
> 
> Dieser Beitrag ist im Übrigen wichtig, also bitte darauf antworten.



wir pks haben allerdings auch die anderen spieler zur weißglut getrieben. ok, mehr die basher, aber ich erwähne an dieser stelle einfach einmal die guten alten boom-boxen als geschenk oder in der tasche für diebe... 
aber natürlich hast du recht : gegen den umgangston damals ist wow ein kindergarten... oh... wait...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (18. Mai 2009)

garius74 schrieb:


> 1) IN HDRO ist eine Klugscheisser/Besserwisser/Aufpasser/Polizisten/Erwachsenen Mentalität sehr weit verbreitet.



Wo er recht hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pandameat (19. Mai 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Ich dachte dieses Verhalten sei eher WOW-typisch. Naja.. Wohl weit gefehlt. Vor allem weil das natürlich völliger Quatsch ist.



Falsch! das ist, traurigerweise, allgemein mmorpg-typisch und ich könnte solchen Persönchen immer wieder den Hals umdrehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (19. Mai 2009)

Mir ist zwar auch schon aufgefallen daß das Niveau in Lotro ein wenig sinkt, aber es wird aufgrund 
der Spielmechanik niemals dermaßen in den Keller gehen wie in WoW.
WoW ist nunmal komplett auf Konkurrenzdenken und Itemsgeilheit ausgelegt (WoW hat ja auch sonst nix zu bieten, wenn man mal genau hinschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

In Lotro kommt man nun wirklich verhältnismäßig leicht an seine Set-Items, und Gold spielt keine
allzu große Rolle um im Content voranzukommen. In Lotro wird es wohl nie so schlimm werden wie es in WoW ist, 
da die Spielmechanik von Lotro mehr auf das MITEINANDER als auf das GEGENEINANDER ausgelegt ist.
Daher mache ich mir keine allzu großen Sorgen.


----------



## TheONE§ (19. Mai 2009)

seh ich auch so, lintflas.

und das "besserwissen" im sng channel seh ich mal unter dem motto,
"wehret den (wow) anfaengen".
die neuen kollegen sollten ja recht schnell merken, dass hier 
nicht gespamt wird, nur weil man grad bock drauf hat.


----------



## l33r0y (19. Mai 2009)

Als ich vor ca. 4 Jahren mit WoW anfing war ich begeistert von der Community. 
2 Jahre lang hat sich daran nichts geändert bis das erste Addon rauskam. Danach ging's Bergab und den Ruf dieser einst so super Community kennt hier jeder. 

Natürlich gibt es auch in WoW noch den "Kern" der versucht irgendwie gegen diese Flamer,Goldseller,Ninjalooter und dem ganzen anderen Unkraut anzugehen. 
Aber mittlerweile fühlt man sich dabei als würde man ins Wasser schlagen.

Ich bin froh das ich auf Belegear spiele. Ich denke der Server wird am längsten durchalten.

Solange Codemaster bzw Turbine sich nicht der Masse beugen, wird es aber nicht soweit kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (19. Mai 2009)

Recht interessant das dieses Thema gerade aufkommt.

Ich bin ehem. WoW beta spieler, einer von denen die finden das classic einfach das bessere spiel, die bessere comunity das bessere flair hatte.

Mein Lotro acc. ist ebenfalls beta, wenn ich auch zugeben muss das ich bis auf 2-3 chars auf anfang itte 20 zu spielen nicht viel getan und dann wieder von Lotro weg bin.

Seit einigen Tagen bin ich mit Moria wieder bei Lotro und kann sagen das genau das was mir inzw. oder auch schon seit längerem bei WoW irre auf die nerven geht bei Lotro nicht fürchte.

Auch wenn ich sagen muss das sich im vergleich zur release zeit von Lotro der Ton doch etwas gehärtet hat und die ersten beiden Tage als mir ein paar der *darkshadowoftheroxormegakill0r* übern weg liefen ich die selben befürchtungen hatte wie der TE.

Lotro bietet dem alten MMO Veteranen aber vorteile: 

1. Niemaqnd flamed mich wegen equip oder lvl wenn ich mich mit lvl 18 einer Truppe fürs hügelgrab anschliessen will.

2. Keine ninja invites in Gruppen oder Sippen

3. Keine flames wenn ich Einladungen oder anfragen Freundlich ablehne.

4. Massig Freundliche Spieler die nem Anfänger oder mir als Wiederkehrer gerne fragen beantworten.

Derartige Vorteile könnt ich noch mehr aufzählen.

Der Nachteil an Lotro ? Für mich ? Mir ist das Spielsystem schlicht zu statisch aufgebaut. Aber damit kann ich bei einer Guten com. Ohne Equip, lvl und Geld Druck sehr gut leben. Alleine zu wissen das ich keinen Online Druck habe ( was ich mir durch den beginn eines Studiums mit mitte 20 ) einfach nicht mehr leisten kann und will.

Ich spiele wann und wie lange ich will, ich spiele was ich will und niemanden stört es. Im gegenteil.

Das macht für mich als eig. eingefleischter WoW Veteran Lotro aus. Und genau das ist klasse.


----------



## TheONE§ (19. Mai 2009)

mh, schoen den beitrag nochmal lesen zu koennen, dilan.

(Ich kann es auch nur noch einmal wiederholen...)


----------



## Vetaro (19. Mai 2009)

TheONE§ schrieb:


> mh, schoen den beitrag nochmal lesen zu koennen, dilan.
> (Ich kann es auch nur noch einmal wiederholen...)


Ich hab über den sinn nachgedacht. vielleicht dachte er, sein post wär verschwunden, und hat ihn nochmal geschrieben.
Aber nein: Es ist der identische post. Nichtmal Rechtschreibfehler wurden korrigiert. Ich bin echt ratlos.


----------



## Kizna (19. Mai 2009)

Joa doppelt Post in 2 Unterforen ist auch nicht so das Wahre. Aber egal back to the topic. Es lässt sich grundsätzlich nicht vermeiden "unsoziale" Elemente in einen Spiel zu haben. Der Salz würzt ja bekanntlich die Suppe und ganz ohne wäre es ja schrecklich langweilig im Chat. 

Wie schon in einen vorangegangenen Post beschrieben, darf man dieses Verhalten nicht auf eine Zielgruppe verallgemeinern. Aber dies mit Rassismus auf eine Länge zu stellen erscheint mir hier jedoch etwas überzogen.

Somit lässt sich ansich zusammenfassen: Ja es exestieren die Flamer, Cheater und Betrüger. Es gab sie schon zu Zeiten von Ultima Online, gibt sie zu Zeiten von WoW, LotRo, WAR ..... und wird sie auch dann noch geben, wenn wir bewaffnet mit einen Stock versuchen den kläglichen Rest unserer Rente zu retten.

In manchen Spielen gibt es dieses Verhalten weniger in manchen mehr, jedoch kommt es überall vor und solte mit einen milden lächeln und wenn es zu extrem wird mit der Ignore-Funktion bestraft werden. Denn was diese Leute wollen ist Aufmerksamkeit und wenn sie diese nicht erhalten dann hört das ungewünschte Verhalten auch Zwancksläufig auf. Hier könnte man fast mit Differenzierung und Shaping des operanten Konditionierens Argumentieren aber naja lassen wir es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (19. Mai 2009)

Den Unterschied kann man schon in diesem Forum wunderbar sehen.
Ich habe mir gerade den Wie lange geht es noch mit WAR? durchgelesen... und mir ist angesichts des Umgangstons (sowohl im inhaltlichen, als auch formellen Sinne) richtig flau geworden.

Es war wirklich beeindruckend, die Entspannung zu bemerken, die bei mir eintrat, als ich danach auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin. *grins*

Wie schon gesagt wurde, die "Spieler" des richtig schlimmen Kalibers werden nicht permanent bei HdRO bleiben. Natürlich kommt alle Tage wieder ein "will wechseln wie geht das!!![...]!!!" - Thread hier im Forum, natürlich gibt es auch im Spiel Leute, die deutlich unter dem Niveau des durchschnittlichen HdRO-Spielers liegen. (Das klingt zwar verdammt arrogant... aber wenn wir uns mal die Foren der anderen "großen" Spiele ansehen... ein wenig Wahrheit muss schon dabei sein. *grins*
Kurz gesagt: Den Kiddies (damit will ich keine Altersgruppe diffamieren, sondern einen speziellen Typ  von Spieler bezeichnen) ist HdRO schlicht zu langweilig. Gut so. *grins*

LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Montoliou (19. Mai 2009)

garius74 schrieb:


> Meine 2 Cents dazu
> 
> 1) IN HDRO ist eine Klugscheisser/Besserwisser/Aufpasser/Polizisten/Erwachsenen Mentalität sehr weit verbreitet.
> Das hat leider weder mit Umgangsformen noch mit RP oder der Tolkienwelt etwas zu tun.



Ähm.. Und das nennst Du differenzierte Betrachtung des einzelnen HDRO Spielers?



garius74 schrieb:


> Genau diese Mentalität bricht sich hier wieder Bahn, wenn über "die WOW" Spieler geschimpft wird.
> Wer solchen dummen Verallgemeinerungen hinterherläuft, ist auch für Rassismus empfänglich, denn dafür sind Verallgemeinerungen ein gefährlicher Nährboden. Gleiches passiert ja auch in den serverweiten "Suche" Kanälen, wenn die Ach-so-Erwachsenen wieder völlig offtopic über vermeintliche Kiddies schimpfen statt einfach weise zu schweigen oder -schlimmer noch- für sich in Anspruch nehmen, die Channelregeln erfunden zu haben.



Naja.. Deine Frustration darüber, daß die HDROler,  ein eher negatives Bild des WOW spielenden Individuums kann ich verstehen. Du scheinst ja selber eher ein WOW Anhänger zu sein, wenn man die Menge Deiner Posts im allgemeinen WOW-Forum verfolgt. Allerdings trägt gerade dein Rassismus-Vorwurf nicht gerade dazu bei deine Aussagen ernsthaft als Diskussionsgrundlage zu akzeptieren. Du selber beeinflusst mit solchen Posts die Meinung über WOWler eher in den negativen Bereich. Meinst Du ernsthaft ich wüsste nicht, daß nicht alle WOWler so sind?? Aber wenn immer mehr HDROler ein verrohen des Umgangstons und der Spielweise feststellen seit EX-WOWler uns die Ehre geben, kann es ja nicht NUR an der Wahrnehmung der Ach-So-Erwachsenen Alt-Community liegen. Oder sehe ich das falsch??



garius74 schrieb:


> 2) Der TE ging ja von einem konkreten Beispiel aus, wo er sich dabei auf den Schlips getreten fühlte, weil nach spezieller Rüstung gefragt wurde....
> Und da hat die bajuwarische TS Resolutheit eben leider recht. Natürlich ist das Strahlenset nicht Pflicht, aber es erleichtert gerade in einer Random Group die Begegnung.



Ja es erleichtert diese. Aber der Encounter ist nicht nur mit einem Strahlenset schaffbar. An dem besagten Abend lag es eher daran, daß die Kundis die Jäger nicht mit genügend Kraft ausgestattet haben. 



garius74 schrieb:


> Aber die "erwachsenen" Spieler gehen natürlich da rein, wipen, wundern sich und jammern dann auch noch rum, wenn ihnen jemand deutlich sagt, dass es eben mal am Equip liegt...



So.. Und hier ist der wahr Unterschied zwischen der Alteingesessenen Community und den WOW-Kiddies. Den meisten HDROlern ist es relativ egal ob etwas beim ersten mal klappt. Das tüfteln und der gemeinsame Spass standen im Vordergrund. Nur WOW-Kiddies beschimpfen andere wegen Ihrem Equip. Das gab es bisher nämlich so nicht. Früher hätte man darüber gesprochen was schief gelaufen ist und hätte es dann nochmal versucht. Ganz einfach. Denn es ist möglich. Zwar nicht so leicht wie sich das der typische WOWler wünscht (Entschuldigung an alle WOWler die nicht so sind.) aber eben schaffbar. Und auch dabei hat sich Turbine bestimmt was gedacht. Oder???



garius74 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: geht wieder Kuchen im Auenland zurücktragen, das ist keine Frage des Equips nur des richtigen Orientierungssinns.



Mein Vorschlag: Geh wieder Sartharion mit Pro-Equip verprügeln und verbreite dabei wie hoch dein höchster Crit war, weil das natürlich jeder wissen will und lass uns in Ruhe im Auenland Kuchen austragen. Weil auch das lieben wir HDROler an unserem Spiel.


----------



## Kizna (19. Mai 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag: Geh wieder Sartharion mit Pro-Equip verprügeln und verbreite dabei wie hoch dein höchster Crit war, weil das natürlich jeder wissen will und lass uns in Ruhe im Auenland Kuchen austragen. Weil auch das lieben wir HDROler an unserem Spiel.



*hust*  Bäm Addon mit /yell Funktion?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montoliou (19. Mai 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> *hust*  Bäm Addon mit /yell Funktion?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Verzeih Kizna.. Aber was ist das?? ;-))


----------



## Maguerita (19. Mai 2009)

Yldrasson schrieb:


> Den Unterschied kann man schon in diesem Forum wunderbar sehen.
> Ich habe mir gerade den Wie lange geht es noch mit WAR? durchgelesen... und mir ist angesichts des Umgangstons (sowohl im inhaltlichen, als auch formellen Sinne) richtig flau geworden.
> 
> Yldrasson




Naja, die meisten WAR'ler sind halt genervt, dass ständig Leute von WoW ins WAR-Forum reingehen und versuchen das Spiel madig zu machen und tot zureden, also absichtlich zu provozieren. Sicher eine Teilschuld haben diese "WAR ist coming"-Rufer, aber viele dieser damaligen Schreier (sie gingen auch mir auf die Nerven) sind wieder weg. Jetzt bleiben nur noch diese gelangweilten WoW-Spieler übrig, die meinen ihr Spiel sei das Beste und das müssen sie überall kundtun.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der Umgangston war nicht immer so, gerade in den Anfangsmonaten war er sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit.

Ich spiele nun auch seit ungefähr 2 Monaten wieder HdRO, da mir nach Schließung des Servers Helmgart in WAR und des Kennenlernes der neuen Servercommunity so ziemlich der Spaß am Spiel verloren ging (Performanceprobleme, die ich vorher nicht hatte, taten ihr übriges). 

Meine Eindrücke von HdRO sind überwiegend positiv und ich fühle mich sehr wohl. Idioten gibt es immer, doch dafür gibt es die schwarze Liste . Nur dieses häufige Verlassen der Gruppe, sobald derjenige seinen Quest erledigt hat und das obwohl die Gruppe eigentlich ganz was anderes machen wollte und dessen Quest nur auf den Weg lag, stört mich doch ziemlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das war ich nicht mehr gewöhnt, seit ich mit WoW aufgehört hatte.


----------



## Desdinova (19. Mai 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Verzeih Kizna.. Aber was ist das?? ;-))



Das ist ein Addon, dass manche Leute ganz toll fanden.

Funktion: Erzielt man einen kritischen Treffer, wird per /y (yell; schreien) das Wort "BÄM!" und meist noch der entsprechende Schaden an alle Umstehenden geschrieen.

Das sieht dann so aus: *BÄM!! - 15 Schaden!!*


----------



## Montoliou (19. Mai 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Das ist ein Addon, dass manche Leute ganz toll fanden.
> 
> Funktion: Erziehlt man einen kritischen Treffer, wird per /y (yell; schreien) das Wort "BÄM!" und meist noch der entsprechende Schaden an alle Umstehenden geschrieen.
> 
> Das sieht dann so aus: *BÄM!! - 15 Schaden!!*



Nee oder?  Da will man mal polemisch sein und ein wenig provozieren aber WOWler machen einem selbst das kaputt. Wie cool ist das denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Fingo


----------



## Macterion (19. Mai 2009)

Das Problem ist einfach erklärt und betrifft meist wirklich nur die WoW Spieler die von anfang an dabei sind , ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich Wechsel!

Das Problem liegt klar auf der Hand...damals die closed Beta von Vanilla WoW ...alles war episch ..man hat seine Zeit einfach damit verbracht die Zeit in WoW zu verbringen nicht so fix wie möglich zu leveln ...alles war einfach episch damals.....dann wenn man 60 war , war es was besonderes!
Das erste mal MC man hab ich mich gefreut (ich war damals 14 nun 18)...Alles hat fun gemacht , selbst open pvp!!!!

Das Problem seit Bc wurde das Spiel wie solls man sagen mehr Ego Fucker gestaltet als je zuvor...Epiks..war nichts besonderes mehr....die Spieleranzahl nahm zu ...PvP wurde eingeführt....also Arenen -.- alles zu Casual ..zu WoW passt einfach kein Casual sorry...wenn es richtig hart war , war es ja auch Episch , weil es bock schwer war.
Oh wie ich mich gefreut hatte auf die Magierklinge des Arzurlieds oder wie sie hieß ...oder wie mein wl t2 das styl geändert hatte von Turban in Totenkopf Helm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz und knapp WIR , die eingefleischten WoW Spieler wechseln nach LOTRO jedenfalls die meisten um von der Atmosphäre teil zu haben ...die Epische Atmosphäre!
Natürlich gibt es einige schwarze Schafe , aber die sind nur aus neugierde da!


----------



## Dilan (19. Mai 2009)

Nun ja aus versehen 2 mal Gepostet anstatt den Korrigierten ein zu setzen...

Aber liebes Vetaro.... Ich helf Leuten wie Dir doch gerne ihre Post Counter zu Pushen.


----------



## Thalonius (19. Mai 2009)

übelst geil


----------



## shady71 (19. Mai 2009)

hallo

denke man muss wechslern die changse geben sich anzupassen... die meisten werden lernen und die anderen gehen eh wieder zu wow zurück^^


----------



## Nexrahkk (19. Mai 2009)

solche leute einfach auf ignorliste setzen und weiter den freunden sagen. früher oder später werden die schon merken, was die falsch machen. 

@ monti. ich spiele auch auf maiar und leider merke ich dies auch jeden tag, vorallem dieses sinnlose chatten im maiar channel. aber wie viele schon sagten, einfach weiter tickets schreiben und spaß haben. wir nette comm müssen uns zusammen halten und die, die den spaß verderben einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Cyberflips (20. Mai 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Das ist ein Addon, dass manche Leute ganz toll fanden.
> 
> Funktion: Erzielt man einen kritischen Treffer, wird per /y (yell; schreien) das Wort "BÄM!" und meist noch der entsprechende Schaden an alle Umstehenden geschrieen.
> 
> Das sieht dann so aus: *BÄM!! - 15 Schaden!!*



Oje, das war zum Glück nach meiner WoW-Zeit. 
So erschreckend es klingt, aber dieses Addon unterstützt tatsächlich doch nur eine Funktion, die ein WoW-Spielziel darstellt. Den anderen zu zeigen, daß man besser, weiter und stärker ist, weil man fleissig gesammelt hat. Zumindest ist das etwas woran viele Spieler dort glauben, daß sie etwas erreicht haben, wo sie viel Zeit und Opfer für gebracht haben. Das den anderen zeigen zu können stellt einen elementaren Antriebsgrund in WoW dar. So ist nun mal das Spielprinzip. Genial einfach und besonders für den Entwickler, der keine grossen kreativen Sprünge machen braucht um Nachschub an vermeindlichen Inhalten zu schaffen. Die beschränken sich einfach auf immer wiederkehrende Beschaffungs-Muster (als Instanzen getarnt) und noch mehr Bäm-Items. Das Spiel besteht nun mal vornehmlich aus Wettbewerbssammeln und weniger aus Spiel.
Bei HdrO ist das nun mal anders und das sorgt ja auch für die vielen Missverständnis-threads in denen geschockte Übersiedler oder Ausprobierer fragen "hey mann, wo ist der Sinn, wenn ich kein Item bekomme was besser ist als von dem da" und kein Addon, oder noch besser direktes PvP durch das ich das zeigen kann.

Ich glaube genau das ist wie gesagt ein elemantarer Unterschied zwischen den Spielen, obwohl auch in HdrO viele Spieler danach suchen. Der Hauptgrund, wieso immer wieder insbeondere in Auktionshäusern oder an Handwerksplätzen immer auch irgendwelche Leute Duelle zelebrieren müssen

So ein wie oben beschriebenes Addon ist nur ehrlich, der Spieler in WoW nur eben nicht, weil er es dann peinlich findet, dadurch einen Spiegel vorgehalten zu bekommen. Da sind viele die das verurteilen, aber eigentlich heimlich bei jedem Krit (nicht minder lächerlich) zu Ihrem vertrauten Nachbarn hinter vorgehaltener Hand sagen: " Yeah, Bäm!"
Ist einfach ein Ding der Grundeinstellung und was einem wirklich Spass macht.


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (20. Mai 2009)

Um so mehr Leute euer heißgeliebtes Spiel spielen um so mehr von "solchen" Leuten werden auch dort ihr Unwesen treiben und alles mit möchtegern-professionalität verseuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freundet euch mit an, der Entwickler arbeitet fleißig dran mehr Spieler in sein Spiel zu locken...


----------



## Haggl (20. Mai 2009)

shady71 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> denke man muss wechslern die changse geben sich anzupassen... die meisten werden lernen und die anderen gehen eh wieder zu wow zurück^^




Oder zu dem bald erscheinenden Aion. Dann ist wieder ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (20. Mai 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> Oder zu dem bald erscheinenden Aion. Dann ist wieder ruhe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aion ... man muss ein Spiel gespielt haben um es bewerten zu können, also werde ich wohl auch dieses ausprobieren. Aber ob nun alle WoW Leute die LotRo angefangen haben zu spielen und immer noch aktiv spielen rüberwechseln werden ist fraglich. Denn wenn man nun mehr als 3 Monate gespielt hat, so hat man sich an die leicht dahin sickernde Spielweise gewöhnt und wird nur ungerne wiedre so schnel weiterziehen.


----------



## Karcharoth (20. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Bayerin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Omfg. Und ihr regt euch über WoWler auf? Na klar. Sie ist aus Bayern und hat bestimmt mal WoW gespielt, deswegen so schlechte manieren....


----------



## gopper0815 (20. Mai 2009)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> Omfg. Und ihr regt euch über WoWler auf? Na klar. Sie ist aus Bayern und hat bestimmt mal WoW gespielt, deswegen so schlechte manieren....


Da kann ich dir nur aus vollstem Herzen zustimmen. Was mach ich jetzt? Ich bin auch aus Bayern. Verdammt, ertappt. Am besten ich höre mit HdRO auf, da ich dort ja nur mit dem Vorurteil zu kämpfen habe


----------



## Kizna (20. Mai 2009)

Was denken die Ausländer von uns Deutschen? Genau, wir sind Bier trinkende, Lederhose tragende, Sauerkrautfanatiker. Das zumindestens zwei Dinge hauptsächlich in Bayern eine Hochkultur feiern dürfte wohl klar sein. Daraus folgt also Bayern ist großartig und alle die was anderes sagen han bescheiate leite de koa Ahnung hobn!


----------



## Squizzel (20. Mai 2009)

Karcharoth schrieb:


> Omfg. Und ihr regt euch über WoWler auf?



Nein! Ich reg mich nur über Bayern auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (21. Mai 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Was denken die Ausländer von uns Deutschen? Genau, wir sind Bier trinkende, Lederhose tragende, Sauerkrautfanatiker. Das zumindestens zwei Dinge hauptsächlich in Bayern eine Hochkultur feiern dürfte wohl klar sein. Daraus folgt also Bayern ist großartig und alle die was anderes sagen han bescheiate leite de koa Ahnung hobn!



Das unterschreibe ich so!
Wieder der beste Beweis, dass es nicht an den Wowlern an sich liegt. Sondern daran, dass einfach viel zu viele Irre da draussen unterwegs sind. Vorurteile wird es immer und überall geben. Aber ich denke, wir Bayern können damit sehr gut leben. Alles andere halte ich für Kindergartenniveau.


----------



## Kizna (21. Mai 2009)

Ältere Menschen sollen mit dem Spiel überfordert sein .... totaler Mist! Wenn ich mir nurmal den Vater eines guten Freundes anschaue der auf die 50 zugeht. Der spielt im moment sehr aktiv Arena im 2.3k Rating und zu Zeiten von Clasik WoW hat er sich mit seiner Gilde den PvP Rang 13 erarbeitet. Nebenbei raidet er noch ab und zu wenn seine Gilde sonst Probleme hätte die Lücken zu füllen und auch hier gibt es keine Diskrepanzen. Bloss weil einige CDU Politiker nicht mal wissen wie man an einen Telefon die Tasten betätigt da sie immer noch ihre Hörrmuschel Anno 1910 benutzen, heist es noch lange nicht, dass jene "Oldtimer" die sich nun mit dem Internet beschäftigen überfordert sind.


----------



## Cyberflips (21. Mai 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Klingt komisch...aber ich hab öfter das Gefühl, dass manache ältere Menschen einfach mit dem Spiel überfordert sind..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie denn, was denn....definier mir mal "ältere Menschen"  ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    *hinter dem Rücken einen Knüppel versteckt*


----------



## Cybereule (21. Mai 2009)

Ich böser WoW-Fan-Boy finde manches hier wirklich kindlich =)

Ich bin als WoW-Spieler also ein Kind, dass nichts anderes will als die besten Gegenstände zu sammeln und das meiste Gold zu haben?
Wäre ich ein Bayer könnte ich nichts anderes als Bier trinken und Sauerkrat fressen?

Seit ihr als HDRO-Spieler bessere Menschen und die Trottel sind alle einmal WoW-Spieler gewesen?
Haben WoW-Spieler kein realles Leben?
Haben HDRO Spieler alle ein realles Leben?
Sind alle CS-Spieler Mörder und Amokläufer?
Ist WoW also ein Trottelmagnet?



Leute, denkt einmal bischen nach!
Diskreminierung in Spielen, oh weia !


----------



## Cyberflips (21. Mai 2009)

Cybereule schrieb:


> Ich böser WoW-Fan-Boy finde manches hier wirklich kindlich =)
> 
> Ich bin als WoW-Spieler also ein Kind, dass nichts anderes will als die besten Gegenstände zu sammeln und das meiste Gold zu haben?
> Wäre ich ein Bayer könnte ich nichts anderes als Bier trinken und Sauerkrat fressen?
> ...




Du hast eben keine Ahnung, wie Du ja selbst bemerkt hast: WoW-Fanboy und Humor schon gar nicht, aber ....was ist das eigentlich für ein blöder Name ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (22. Mai 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Du hast eben keine Ahnung, wie Du ja selbst bemerkt hast: WoW-Fanboy und Humor schon gar nicht, aber ....was ist das eigentlich für ein blöder Name ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Achja, bitte gleich begründen =) Und wie kannst du aus meinem Beitrag schliessen ,dass ich kein Humor habe und keine Ahnung habe? WoW-Fanboy bin ich ja, hab ich aber auch geschrieben =) Und was ist Cyberflips für ein Name ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (22. Mai 2009)

hihi, genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (22. Mai 2009)

Wenn HdRO jemals wirklich groß wird, werden sich dort auch die Sitten anpassen. Ist halt so.  Nervt einer unter 1000 im chat, sind es bei 2000 schon 2...bei 3000 dann 3...etc....und man bemerkt immer nur diese paar. Da macht es dann aber einen Unterschied ob es einer oder 3 sind(weil 3 nunmal nen channel ungleich heftiger verwüsten können).
Wieso sollte es in Spielen anders sein als in der Realität(die ja kopiert wird)? In einem kleinen Dorf geht es auch anders ab als in einem Ghetto von Mexico Stadt. Das hat auch etwas damit zutun das man in einer größeren Ansammlung anonymer ist und sich deshalb weniger zurückhalten muss.
Desweiteren sind auch viele Gruppierungen absolut harmlos solange sie nur weniger Mitglieder haben....aber wehe sie werden größer(dann sind sie nämlich nicht mehr die netten Underdogs...sondern mutieren mit wachsendem Ego plötzlich zu Unterdrückern).

Ihr könnte euch nur entscheiden: Entweder ein Spiel für wenige Nerds...oder ein Spiel für die breite Masse. Entsprechend wird die Atmosphäre. Mit WoW konkurrieren zu wollen, bringt halt seine Probleme mit sich....


----------



## Cali75 (22. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich habe (wie wahrscheinlich die meisten) mit WOW angefangen. Dort ist es ganz aangenehm, mal zu schwafeln, wie die Schnauze gewachsen ist - vor allem wenn man sich mit Bekannten durch die Welt bewegt. In meiner Pause vor meinem derzeitigen Auslandsurlaub habe ich dann die Testversion von HRDO installiert und das Hauptgame hab ich auch schon daheim liegen - wird nach dem Urlaub mit LTA fix gemacht.

Ich hatte schon einige Umstellungsschwierigkeiten, aber schnell hatte ich mich an das RP gewöhnt. Spiele aus Beleagar - den RP-Server hatte ich mir mit Absicht ausgesucht. Bisher habe ich dort auch noch keine Imbaroxxxer und Deathknights rumlaufen sehen - bin meist in den Abendstunden unterwegs (arbeitende Bevölkerung). 

Ganz im Gegenteil zu WOW und ROM (was ich gelegentlich spiele), dort ist halt der Umgangston im allgemeinen Chat je nach Server völlig daneben. Aber auch dort habe ich sehr nette Ingame-Freunde, mit denen ich auch im Reallife Kontakt halte - Ausnahmen bestätigen also die Regel.

CU Cali (WOW) / Elragion (HRDO)


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (22. Mai 2009)

Ich finde das was du beschreibst total lächerlich. /ignore und gut ist. Wayne interessiert eine person. Kick sie aus der Gruppe und lad jemand neuen ein, fertig. 

Ansonsten ist es aber leider der fortlaufende Verfall in jedem Onlinespiel. Zum Release sind alle lieb und nett, man hilft sich, schließt Freundschaften und die friendslist ist voll. 
Aber je älter ein Spiel wird desto mehr Spieler dieser Sorte, wie Du sie grade beschreibst, laufen Dir übern weg. 
Da ettliche HDRO Spieler auch mal WoW gespielt haben ist es klar das manche Abart der geistigen Ergüsse auch nach HDRO überschwappt.
Aber auch für HDRO gilt das was für alle Spiele gilt die es längere Zeit gibt.  " es ist niemals mehr so schön wie heute " oder der Spruch " damals war alles besser ".


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (22. Mai 2009)

Tuminix schrieb:


> Weil sich immer mehr Wow-Spieler langweilen und sich eine "Alternativdroge" suchen, aber das schöne, die Sucht treibt sie früher oder später wieder zurück nach Azeroth, und ja, bleibt einfach hart und macht Euch weiterhin den Stress und meldet jeden Namensverstoß, dass schreckt zumindest etwas ab und lässt sie evtl. eher in ihre virtuelle Heimat zurück wandern... Danke!
> 
> Lieben Gruß Tuminix




sorry aber bescheuerte Namen gab es schon zu Release und wird es immer geben. Ich habe HDRO aktiv nur 6 Monate gespielt. Nach ettlichen lvl 50ern hatte ich dann die Schnauze voll. Einzige Instanz war damals Helegrod, Thorrog war auf Farmstatus und es machte keinen Sinn mehr. Auch zu der Zeit liefen mir schon " ichbinimba" "roxxor" "powerranger" oder so lustige Zeitgenossen wie Vorname " Pepperoni " Nachname " Pizza " übern Weg und ich konnte nicht mehr lachen. 

Manchen Spieler frustriert es aber auch. Ich verbringe bei der Characktererstellung mehr Zeit mit der Suche nach nem Namen der mir gefällt und der ins Spiel passt als mit dem Rest der Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. In WoW haben sie dann angefangen diverse, ohne ASCII CODE nicht schreibbare Sonderzeichen zu benutzen. Wenn ich schon sehe das auf nem Server tausend Variationen von Gandalfs, Gandulfs, Minigandalfinchen, Legolars, Legulas und son Schrott rumrennt bekomme ich immer die Krise. 

Als ich eben Deinen Namen überflog ohne ihn richtig zu lesen hab ich im ersten Moment auch nicht Tuminix sondern Tumi®nix gelesen. Tu mir nix ^^, sorry.


----------



## Gnarak (22. Mai 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> Klingt komisch...aber ich hab öfter das Gefühl, dass manache ältere Menschen einfach mit dem Spiel überfordert sind..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  He, Du solltest zu uns in die WoW Comunity kommen, da passt Du besser hin !!! Leider müssen wir in WoW mit solchen Leute leben, warum sollt ihr es besser haben ... wir brauchen halt alle ein neues Game, extra für diese ImbaroxxoerFlamegemeinde !

Haltet Eure Gilden / Sippen sauber.


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (22. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass in Ultima Online wesentlich asozialeres Verhalten gefunden werden konnte. Wenn dich dort jemand auf das Schlimmste beleidigt hat, hat das keinen GM interessiert. Meine gute, was hat meine Mutter alles für Titel bekommen, nur weil ich jemanden getötet und komplett geplündert habe. Das ist WoW wirklich harmlos gegen, geradezu wohlerzogen.
> 
> Dieser Beitrag ist im Übrigen wichtig, also bitte darauf antworten.



UO war aber ne andere Zeit. In Deutschland gabs noch keine Flatrates bei release, die Schweizer hatten aber schon Flatrates. Der Chat war nich global lesbar sondern nur im nahen Umkreis und die Counselors und Gamemaster waren mit anderem beschäftigt als mit gesellschaftlichen Problemchen und als dann genug Spieler gemotzt haben wurde Candyland eingeführt. Trammel / Felucca. 

Für alle die UO nicht kennen. Damals konnte man in UO alles machen. Überall ne Hütte iwo hinsetzen wenn es denn genug Bauland gab auf dem sonst nix stand. Man konnte aber frei entscheiden an welcher Stelle der Spielwelt man sein Haus hinbaute. Vor nen Dungeon, abgeschieden in nem Waldstück am ADW oder iwo an eine einsame Küste. Manchmal entstanden dann auch sogenannte Spielerstädte, zwar ohne Stadtrechte aber halt mit eigenen Regeln.

In UO konnte man damals einen Spieler der die "sichere" Stadt verließ umnieten und ihm alles was er am Leib trug abnehmen. Realistisches PVP und looten halt. Es gab nichts was seelengebunden war oder sowas das wurde erst später eingeführt. Nur beim Spellbook bin ich mir grade unsicher ob das nicht schon immer BOP war. Später wurden dann auch diverse Rollen eingeführt mit denen man Items an sich binden konnte was sie allerdings nicht davor schützte irgendwann auseinander zu fallen. Eine Waffe wird halt bei Benutzung oder im Kampf beschädigt. Das konnte ein Handwerker dann etwas verbessern aber der Lauf aller Dinge war das jedes Item irgendwann zerstört wird. 

Egal. Wie dem auch sei. Vieles wurde den Spielern überlassen und sie mussten ihre Streitigkeiten untereinander lösen. Es gab keinen Verhaltenskodex, keine bösen Wörter die man nicht aussprechen durfte ohne Sanktionen zu befürchten und man durfte die Mütter anderer Spieler schon für einen Zwanni am Straßenrand ge***** haben und es interessierte keine Sau. Aber im großen und ganzen war alles harmlos. Dieses Leben ohne Verhaltensregeln hatte seine eigenen Regeln die auf jedem Server anders waren und es funktionierte trotzdem. Könnte ich mir heute z.b. in WOW nicht vorstellen ^^


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (22. Mai 2009)

Dilan schrieb:


> Recht interessant das dieses Thema gerade aufkommt.
> 
> Ich bin ehem. WoW beta spieler, einer von denen die finden das classic einfach das bessere spiel, die bessere comunity das bessere flair hatte.
> 
> ...




Sorry Dilan aber die Probleme die Du da beschreibst gibt es in HDRO genauso. Kommt nur drauf an in welchen Kreisen Du Dich aufhalten willst. Aus WoW kenne ich keinen Online Druck, kein Ninjainvite und keine Goldsorgen denn ich bin nicht in diese Gesellschaften gegangen. Dein Punkt 1 wird hier vom TE schonmal verworfen ^^ man braucht einen Strahlenhelm um das Vieh davon zu überzeugen paar Items auszuspucken ". Zu Punkt 3 kannste in WoW einfach sagen " Sorry hab ne ID " und dann meldet sich schon keiner mehr. Ok Punkt 4 ^^ da sieht es je nach WoW Server schlecht aus geb ich Dir Recht ^^. OnlineDruck in WoW ? warum denn ? Nur um einmal die Woche durch Ulduar zu hetzen und alles abzufarmen ? Ist immer ne Frage der Gesellschaft in der man sich einlebt.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (22. Mai 2009)

Na was soll man dazu sagen? Schlecht erzogene Spieler machen vor keinem Spiel halt.
Je mehr Spieler ein Spiel spielen umso mehr Idioten befinden sich darunter. Das alles hat mit dem Spiel mal gar nix zu tun. Aber vielleicht ist die Community bei Hello Kitty Online da noch etwas unschuldiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man sich sicher sein will nur mit netten Leuten zusammen zu spielen dann sollte man mit Freunden im Netzwerk spielen oder sowas. 
Ich selbst spiele WoW, habe etwas RoM gespielt und mache gerade meine ersten erfahrungen in Warrior Epic. HdrO hab ich nie gespielt und kenne leider auch niemanden dem ich mal über die Schulter sehen könnte, somit kann ich die Community da nicht beurteilen, aber in WoW halt ich mich an Spieler die mir positiv in Erinnerung bleiben und an meine Gilde. Das sinnlose geflame und gespamme in den Öffentlichen Channels blend ich einfach aus und fahre gut damit.
Randomgruppen tu ich mir nur selten an meist nur wenn man mich freundlich fragt ob ich mitgehe sopmit kann ich auch da mit nur sehr wenig negativen erfahrungen aufwarten.
Onlinedruck kenn ich auch nicht wirklich es sei denn ich setz mich selbst unter druck. Wenn die Gilde gross genug und gut organisiert ist kann man auch ohne immer mitraiden zu müssen alles erreichen.
Prinzipiel hat man es immer selbst in der Hand was man sich gibt und statt zu jammern sollte man sehen das man sich ein angenehmes Umfeld schaft.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Mai 2009)

Gnarak schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> He, Du solltest zu uns in die WoW Comunity kommen, da passt Du besser hin !!! Leider müssen wir in WoW mit solchen Leute leben, warum sollt ihr es besser haben ... wir brauchen halt alle ein neues Game, extra für diese ImbaroxxoerFlamegemeinde !
> ...



"Old people? Sappin mah Sentry?"
Its more likely than you think.


----------



## Syddius (22. Mai 2009)

Tjo, ich als "Noch-WoW'ler" finde die Diskussion zum Thema Unfreundliche WoW Community mal sehr interessant. 
Es ist schön zu hören, dass es noch Spiele gibt in welchen nicht jeder zweite durchgeknallt ist.
WoW war ja zu Classic-Zeiten noch normal, die Leute waren freundlich, das Spiel hatte seinen Höhepunkt in Sachen Klassengleichgewicht und Schwierigkeitsgrad erreicht.
Das liegt aber leider lange zurück, man sah viele gefundene Freunde im zweiten Addon gehen, weil wie ihr alle so schön erwähnt habt, ein Großteil sehr assoziales Verhalten
gegenüber anderen Spielern aufweist. Was ich damals nicht gemerkt habe wird mir jetzt erst richtig klar als ich meine Mutter dazu angestiftet habe mit WoW anzufangen.
Sie hat kaum noch jemand anderen als mich um ihre Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen, da viele einfach antworten geben wie z.B. " Geh Buffed gucken du kacknub" 
oder was sich zu einem noch größeren Problem rausgestellt hat viele auch GARNICHT mehr antworten.
Während man damals in einem Friendly Massive Multiplayer Game gespielt hat und das mit seinen in der Laufbahn gefundenen Freunden, spielt man heute nurnoch mit 
Zusammengewürfelten Gruppen die daran scheitern, dass mal wieder ein Neuling seine Klasse nicht spielen kann, aber sofort ganz oben 
mitmischen möchte, und das obwohl WoW so leicht ist wie noch nie, jedenfalls für die die länger als 3 Jahre dabei sind, oder man farmt alleine stundenlang am gleichen Ort. 
Schade auch, dass man nichtmal mehr in der Gilde richtig wahrgenommen wird. 

Mein Fazit: Mit WoW ist endgültig Schluss und es wird sich etwas Neues gesucht, vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Lotro, aber ich werd mich vorher erstmal richtig erkunden ob
                man da nicht auf die Gleiche "Sippe" trifft und es bei Ausnahmefällen bleibt, ausserdem hoff ich dass Lotro mehr Anspruch beiliegt als WoW und, dass das 
                Verhalten der Spieler nicht noch auf andere Onlinegames überspringt.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (22. Mai 2009)

Klasse Thema...Freue mich jeden Morgen,auf neue Kurzgeschichten zum Frühstück...macht weiter so Folks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Mai 2009)

Syddius schrieb:


> Schade auch, dass man nichtmal mehr in der Gilde richtig wahrgenommen wird.
> 
> Mein Fazit: Mit WoW ist endgültig Schluss und es wird sich etwas Neues gesucht, vielleicht sieht man sich ja in Lotro, aber ich werd mich vorher erstmal richtig erkunden ob man da nicht auf die Gleiche "Sippe" trifft und es bei Ausnahmefällen bleibt, ausserdem hoff ich dass Lotro mehr Anspruch beiliegt als WoW und, dass das Verhalten der Spieler nicht noch auf andere Onlinegames überspringt.



Ob du in deiner Gilde wahrgenommen wirst oder nicht, liegt an deiner Gilde. Am Gildensystem wurde seit dem Spielbeginn von WoW nichts geändert. Ob du in einer HdRO-Sippe wahrgenommen und erwünscht wirst, liegt wiederum nur an den Spielern darin.

Das Spiel ist nicht "Anspruchsvoller" (bei MMOs heisst "Anspruchsvoller" aktuell ohnehin meist nur "Wie verdammt kompliziert ist der Mist aufgebaut"). Wenn du ein schweres Spiel willst, musst du woanders hin. Mit fähigen Mitspielern klappt alles.


Und etwas, was ich von Beginn an an diesem Thread auszusetzen habe und bei dir jetzt auch rüber kommt: Es schwappen nicht die Sitten rüber. Spieler, die zu beginn des Spieles nett waren, sind auch jetzt nicht zu flame-monstern mutiert. Es kommen nur auch andere _Spieler_ hinzu, und die sind von Anfang an so drauf wie sie eben drauf sind.


----------



## Ellrock (22. Mai 2009)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Na was soll man dazu sagen? Schlecht erzogene Spieler machen vor keinem Spiel halt.




So ganz kann ich dir da nicht zustimmen. Chaoten ziehen rasch die  ganze Spielergemeinsschaft runter. Gutes Beispiel ist wow selber. 2004/5 und nach BC.

Dummheit und dummes Verhalten haben  sich in der Praxis leider als ansteckend erwiesen. So eine Art " swine flu ^^" des schlechten Benehmens greift dann um sich.  

Habt ihr noch nie gedacht, wenn eine Gruppe so wundervoll daneben gegangen ist, dass ihr euch grade selbst als ( wenn auch nur als "Reaktion "auf ein Haufen Chaoten ) anders als normal  verhalten habt.  Im Ergebnis seit ihr angestekct worden.


----------



## Parat (23. Mai 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja das mag sein. Aber es ist ja nicht nur das. Wenn ich sehe wieviele Deathkillshots, Darkranger, Ihateyous und usw. inzwischen rumlaufen wird mir schon ganz anders. Ich könnte seit ein paar Wochen jeden Tag 5. Tickets schreiben wegen Verstößen gegen die Namensregeln.
> 
> ...


Die Antwort ist einfach....

Natürlich liegt LOTRO im Umgangston weit vor den meisten MMOs, sogar vor allen, die ich kenne. Aber natürlich gibts auch hier Deppen. Und ich glaub es gibt auch kaum jemanden, der sagt, dass sich der Umgang in den letzten Jahren in LOTRO gebessert habe (merke: Wenn keiner sagt es habe sich gebessert, viele sagen er habe sich verschlechtert, wird er wohl auch schlechter geworden sein ... egal wieviele behaupten er bliebe gleich^^).

Die Wahrheit ist also wohl, dass es schon einen (nicht allzu schnellen) Verfall gibt.

Und das ist auch recht normal eigentlich

-> Altspieler verlassen das Spiel (enttäuscht mit irgendwas, das summiert sich ja - einfach ausgespielt - keine Motivation mehr). Gerade die ALtspieler haben aber den Ton geprägt. Und gerade für sie ist es nicht das 20. MMO gewesen, sondern oft das erste - und gerade wegen Herr der Ringe etc. Das ist / war eine sehr nette, recht stille Community, die auch Ärger nicht leiden kann - und desto mehr es davon gibt, desto schneller geht der Exodus.

-> Neuspieler kommen hinzu. Und das sind nunmal nicht mehr zuvorderst totale Tolkien-Fans etc, die eben wegen dem Lore kommen, sondern Leute, die einfach ein neues MMO austesten. Die sind in anderen, härteren Spielen (vom Umgang her) numal "aufgewachsen".

-> Altspieler, die noch nicht gehen, werden aber - einfach aufgrund der Zeit - dünnhäutiger, denn das ist einfach in fast jedem Spiel so, die Community wird genervter im Schnitt. Und dann reagieren sie auch shcneller pampig.

-> Altspieler kennen sich zunehmend gut aus, hinsichtlich Items, Instanzen, etc. Damit wäcst leider auch die Arroganz gegenüber denen, die das ihrer Meinung nach weniger tun.

---

Öhm, und das ist kein LOTRO-Problem, sondern ist überall so, in LOTRO sogar recht gemildert. Aber das merkt man auch an allen Enden, ob nun im Forum, ob in den Channels, ob bzgl dem abnehmenden RP auf dem RP-Server, das ist alles ein MMO-Naturgesetz.


----------



## Montoliou (23. Mai 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Und etwas, was ich von Beginn an an diesem Thread auszusetzen habe und bei dir jetzt auch rüber kommt: Es schwappen nicht die Sitten rüber. Spieler, die zu beginn des Spieles nett waren, sind auch jetzt nicht zu flame-monstern mutiert. Es kommen nur auch andere _Spieler_ hinzu, und die sind von Anfang an so drauf wie sie eben drauf sind.



Hi Vet,

du hast recht. Ich hätte fragen sollen ob mit den Spielern aus WOW nun auch deren Sitten herüber schwappen. Das wäre aber als Threadname zu lang gewesen. Sorry dafür. 

Gruß

Fingo


----------



## Montoliou (23. Mai 2009)

Hi Parat,

aus meiner Sicht kommt Dein Post der Wahrheit recht nahe. Wenn ich mich selbst beobachte, merke ich auch oft, daß ich auf fragen wo denn nun Region XY oder NPC YZ sei, inzwischen genervter reagiere. Ich zwinge mich dann immer dazu nett zu sein und weiter im Beratungschannel zu helfen. Aber der Ton ist bestimmt pampiger geworden. 
Was ich gar nicht mehr ab kann, vor allem weil ich das Gefühl habe die Zuwanderer würden es zu 90% so handhaben sind fragen nach Quests, die man nach lesen des Questtextes selber hätte sehr gut lösen können. 
Man geht da mit der Zeit der Mitspieler dermaßen sorglos und respektlos um, daß ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln kann.

Gruß

Fingo


----------



## Kizna (23. Mai 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Hi Parat,
> 
> aus meiner Sicht kommt Dein Post der Wahrheit recht nahe. Wenn ich mich selbst beobachte, merke ich auch oft, daß ich auf fragen wo denn nun Region XY oder NPC YZ sei, inzwischen genervter reagiere. Ich zwinge mich dann immer dazu nett zu sein und weiter im Beratungschannel zu helfen. Aber der Ton ist bestimmt pampiger geworden.
> Was ich gar nicht mehr ab kann, vor allem weil ich das Gefühl habe die Zuwanderer würden es zu 90% so handhaben sind fragen nach Quests, die man nach lesen des Questtextes selber hätte sehr gut lösen können.
> ...



Naja , Leute machen es sich gerne sehr gemütlich und nicht jeder kennt die "Der Wiederstand" Seite. Ausserdem soll es ja bald (oder gibt es schon?) die Funktion geben sich die Quest wie bei WAR auf der Karte anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## CrackmackONE (23. Mai 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Naja , Leute machen es sich gerne sehr gemütlich und nicht jeder kennt die "Der Wiederstand" Seite. Ausserdem soll es ja bald (oder gibt es schon?) die Funktion geben sich die Quest wie bei WAR auf der Karte anzeigen zu lassen.




jo gibt es bereits!


----------



## Parat (24. Mai 2009)

Jo, das ist einfach normal. LOTRO wird auch ein normales MMO werden, WENN es erfolgreich bleibt.

Wenn es abstürzt in die Nerd-Ecke, dann kann sich das Flair lange erhalten.^^

Es ist ja auch net schlimm, der Verfall geht ja langsam. Aber ihn ganz abzuleugnen ist einfach Quatsch. Wie gesagt, das ist beinahe ein Naturgesetz.


----------



## Cyberflips (25. Mai 2009)

Ich merke gar nichts von grosser Veränderung

war vorher nicht netter wie heute auch. Wer ständig fragt wo steht ist der xy wo gehts nach yz, den verweise ich heute genau so auf die Karte, wie vor 2 Jahren. 
Wer eine nachvollziehbare Frage stellt, dem wird auch immer geholfen. Da hat sich der Ton auf Belegaer nicht groß geändert und ist immer noch sehr hilfsbereit.

Was ich sogar positiv bemerkt habe, daß die Wochenend-Rollenspieler und ihre wilde Sheriffmentalität des ersten Jahres ziemlich abgenommen hat. Diese Sonntagsspieler, die 2 mal in der Woche am WE auf den Server gekommen sind und ihre eigene Vorstellung eines RP-MMORPG haben usw.. Hat stark abgenommen, so macht es auch Samstag und Sonntag wieder Spass
Vielleicht auch ein Verdienst der Gms, die wohl eine guten Umgang damit gefunden haben. Es wird immer noch leichtes und spontanes RP betrieben und alles in Allem find ich die Atosphäre und Stimmung auf Belegaer zur Zeit sehr ausgeglichen und angenehm. 
Sicher gibt es bestimmt das eine oder andere Erlebnis was hier jemand hat, was mal negativ ist, oder eine Begenung mit einem Spieler, welcher sich schlecht benimmt, aber eigentlich ist es noch ok. Jedenfalls empfinde ich das auf Bele so. Das ist sicher wie gesagt auch ein Verdienst der guten Regeln und Gamemaster.


----------



## Parat (25. Mai 2009)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Ich merke gar nichts von grosser Veränderung


Das war Teil meiner These, dass es viele nicht bemerken. Veränderungen laufen nie so ab, dass alle sie merken. Manche sehen sie viel zu dramatisch, manche sehen nix oder sogar gegenteilige Trends, denn .. ehrlich gesagt hält sich die Anzahl der wirklichen Interaktionen doch in weit engeren Grenzen als man denken sollte, wenn man mkt 10.000 Leuten spielt. Die meisten Leute haben pro Tag vielleicht Kontakt mit 1 oder 2 Personen. Das ist schon eine extrem begrenzte Stichprobe.



> war vorher nicht netter wie heute auch. Wer ständig fragt wo steht ist der xy wo gehts nach yz, den verweise ich heute genau so auf die Karte, wie vor 2 Jahren.
> Wer eine nachvollziehbare Frage stellt, dem wird auch immer geholfen. Da hat sich der Ton auf Belegaer nicht groß geändert und ist immer noch sehr hilfsbereit.


Siehe den Poster da zwei Postings vorher: Wenn man immer die selbe Frage gestellt bekommt, reagieren manche genervter. Jetzt bist Du so veranlagt, dass Du wirklich differenzierst, ob wirklich DIESE Person Dir die selbe Frage zum fünften Mal stellt. Andere sagen halt "wah, schon wieder die selbe Frage" ... dass das jetzt die erste Frage dieses Spielers ist, ist da egal.

Btw ist es doch ganz einfach: Es gibt viele, viele Gründe, wie man eine Verschlechterung des Klimas erklären kann. Diesen Trend gibt es also auch. Um den gesamtzustand stabil zu halten oder sogar positiv zu wandeln, müsste es gegenläufige Trends geben, wieso sich die spielerschaft zum Besseren wandelt. Das wird aber nach meiner Einschätzung schwer.



> Was ich sogar positiv bemerkt habe, daß die Wochenend-Rollenspieler und ihre wilde Sheriffmentalität des ersten Jahres ziemlich abgenommen hat. Diese Sonntagsspieler, die 2 mal in der Woche am WE auf den Server gekommen sind und ihre eigene Vorstellung eines RP-MMORPG haben usw.. Hat stark abgenommen, so macht es auch Samstag und Sonntag wieder Spass


Das mag sein, hat aber doch auch Nachteile, selbst wenn sie für Dich nicht zum Tragen kommen. Ich hab noch niemanden getroffen, der meint, dass heute mehr öffentliches RP betrieben wird als vor zwei Jahren. Okay, niemand stimmt nicht, aber es ist wirklich ziemlich eindeutig, dass die Mehrheit schon einen Abstieg sieht - von einem eh nicht allzu hohen Niveau.

Und jetzt sag ich nicht, dass diese Regelfanatiker-RPer nun die waren, die am meisten RP betrieben. Nö, aber letztlich sind die eben meistens auch Spieler, die recht früh ins Spiel kamen - ebenso aber auch viele liebe, nette, gar nicht regelnerdende normale Rollenspieler. Ich meine ... vor zwei Jahren waren gleich mehrere Channels noch zu 90% von RP dominiert. Heute ist es überall eine Randerscheinung, außer im Sagen.


----------



## Senseless6666 (25. Mai 2009)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin immer noch ein wenig schockiert darüber was ich am WE erleben musste.
> Wir waren, mit einem Random-SZ bei Nornua um wieder einmal mit Ihr über die Herausgabe gewisser Gegenstände zu diskutieren. ;-)
> ...



WoW ist besser als HDRO *flame* und wir haben besseres benehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zadros (25. Mai 2009)

Hey Monti,

sicher wechseln auch schwarze Schafe, aber auch gesittete Erwachsene, wie Domi (naja ok das Erwachsen trifft hier nur bedingt zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Bine und ich. Ich freu mich wenn wir dann endlich auch mal zusammen los ziehen können und ich dich auch kennen lerne!
Also halt die Ohren steif bis wir in ein paar Monaten auch 60 sind.

Gruß an meine schwarzen Ritter Sippenbrüder und -schwestern,

Sefax Limerick - Barde und Gaukler


----------

